

TED Talk on Nickel-Hydrogen Cold Fusion by Focardi (Rossi's Partner) - mrb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGmgTo2Kw1U&hl=en

======
cultureulterior
Horrible scam.

~~~
mrb
I don't think so. (It would be the first scam that made it to a TED talk!)
They are not the only ones who have reproduced "anomalous heat" in Ni-H
systems. See my research:

<http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=61>

